# CM7 and Verizon Visual Voice Mail (VVM)?



## stuartv (Sep 21, 2011)

I have found old posts that state that VVM will not work on CM7. But, I have found some posts on the Droid X Forums from people that got VVM to work on CM7 on their DX's.

I installed the latest CM7 on my TB this morning (along with latest Tiamat). Installed gapps. Installed Ti Bu. Then I restored VVM from my backup (VVM v1.0.34).

When I run VVM, it says "Checking Account Status" and displays a spinning progress thingie. It sits there for a while like that and then eventually says it could not connect to the server or something like that and I should try again later.

Is there any way to get Verizon's VVM to work on the TB on CM7?

(and please save the recommendations to use GV or Youmail - I understand those options and my question is not "what can I use besides VVM?")

Thanks for any help!


----------



## peder in sb (Apr 19, 2012)

did you ever get this figured out? I'm having the same problem..


----------

